# Content Aware Fill



## _Chaz_ (Apr 26, 2010)

So, after downloading getting Photoshop CS5, I found a new feature known as content aware fill. I tried it out and (after figuring out how to use it) I found that it really is a revolutionary feature!

Here's a video:



I think that this could really revolutionize how we graphic designers create our works and save us loads of time in doing so.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 26, 2010)

wow that's really cool!


----------



## updowners (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe. I played around with it a couple days ago. Pretty fun and it's easy to use too. I hope it'll be a useful tool for me.


----------



## dib (Apr 27, 2010)

That's always the point of the demo videos, they find specific scenarios where it will actually work to beneficial effect, but I'm betting most people will get very differing results.

It would be nice if Adobe could spend half the time developing UI improvements and adding settings and preferences to bring the software up to this decade's standard as they do producing these these gimmick features.  It took them how many years just to add docking windows?  Yet if I relied on Photoshop (which I don't because Paintshop Pro is superior in most ways that count) I would be constantly digging through sub menus to reach my most accessed tools, and a mess of windows to adjust their settings.  It's amazing to me how I can operate PSP with nothing but my Intuos3 hotkeys, yet Photoshop requires no less than being tethered to a keyboard and memorizing 200 shortcuts to operate.

Right now my major gripes with CS5 is they somehow botched the smudge tool--hopefully a symptom of the pre release but who knows.  Other tools like the gradient fill are still in desperate need of an overhaul.  They still improved very little outside of the new gimmicks, like consolidating resource files to My Documents so I don't have to dig through subdirectories for relevant files.  And they divided the brushes menu into two, so now I could enjoy twice the hassle of frequently adjusting brush settings.

Also their attempts to encroach upon Corel's Painter seems lackluster and insulting--like we're supposed to wait for three more full versions before they'll really get around to it.


----------



## Raika (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn this is gonna be so helpful...
But I don't wanna upgrade from CS3 just for this.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 19, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So, after downloading getting Photoshop CS5



So, did you download get Windows 7 while you were at it?


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2010)

That isnt new. its in CS4.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 19, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> That isnt new. its in CS4.



Are you sure? Because I never saw that feature in my CS4.


----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2010)

Yeah. I had to use it to paint out an animation rig. I painted with the clone tool around the ends of the rig and then painted over the rig with the content aware tool tool to make the rest of it disappear. The tool looked like a band aid. maybe its a different tool. 

And btw in the video, that post removal looks waaaaaay to nice. im calling fakes. 

Sorry about the above post i sound like a dick. I really didnt mean to :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## chA1nBull3t (May 20, 2010)

Pretty useful feature.. However, it's really only good for extremely high resolution images which may end up being shrunk in the long run.
Small detail work such as cutting out wires/mesh in photos works pretty well too, but taking out an entire building or a boat still causes some irregularities.

Sure it's not perfect but imo, it's more of a for-fun, if not, quick and easy touch up tool (which is all it really is). Nontheless, adobe has some pretty crazy ass algorithms to do stuff like this.

It's very interesting and fun to play around with.


----------



## redsmas (May 20, 2010)

Using content aware i turned


Spoiler



this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 into this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






its a novelty tool but it can speed things up a bit


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2010)

content aware fill looks an awful lot like inpainting to me:
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~sooraj/inpainting/

Note the dates on there, I even have video capabilities in that arena (although that might be easier, especially for panning) http://avisynth.org.ru/exinpaint/exinpaint.html


----------



## Depravo (May 21, 2010)

It's pretty good. I used it to remove the cock from David Cameron's head.


----------



## Hakoda (May 21, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Using content aware i turned
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You can see where that speck touches his hair, there's a bit of a blur that Content Aware messed up. Its not that great of a tool in my opinion but still helpful.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Still, Im gonna wait for 4 months before I upfrade to CS5. After all, CS4 still gets things done for me
And I wont upgrade just for that.

--------------
Is CS5's size like almost 1GB??
Portable is just 60MB


----------



## redsmas (May 21, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was supposed to be about how its helpful but not perfect, i tried it again uses other tools and it took a lot longer. Using a combination it really speeds up a process.


----------



## Snorlax (May 22, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not created to make images look flawless. It's just a tool to fasten the overall editing process. :>


----------

